# drummer in hamilton for monday aug 3rd? kinda an emergency....



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah typing this on my phone sucks. We have been setting up a jam with old band mates before one of them moves overseas. Only night available is Monday Aug 3rd. Drummer has had to cancel. Anybody available to help out? Classic rock tunes, can provide transportation and compensation. Text 519 267 2058. We have been planning this for months, hate to cancel. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2015)

best of luck finding someone on a guitar forum. lol. 
sorry, I couldn't resist. try bandmix.ca (join free). 
as a last resort, you now have a reason to buy a digitech trio


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I just sent this to 9 gigging drummers to assist. I bet one will get back to you.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Drummer acquired, no need to buy a Trio. Thanks Sambonee for getting the word out, however the other guitar player was able to draft in an old bandmate. Rocking will ensue tonite!


----------

